# Brandon Sanderson?



## Gyarachu (Nov 24, 2013)

Just posted in the "what are you reading now" thread and it inspired this one.

Has anyone read any of Sanderson's work? I just finished the _Mistborn _trilogy and I have to say, story-wise it would be superbly difficult for me to think of a book I have read that surpasses it. I am not exactly sure how a human being can possibly make all the threads come together like he did--I am almost ready to deny the books' existence in spite of having witnessed them firsthand.

Oddly, though, the series is a bit of an anomaly to me. I honestly did not find any of the characters, save for one or two, all that interesting. Normally I grow almost unhealthily attached to the characters. Instead, the story was what riveted me through and through, enough for me to name the books some of the greatest I have ever read. As an aside, I have heard that in his other books the characters are amazingly well written.

I just ordered _The Way of Kings_ and am eagerly looking forward to starting that.

Anyone else had any experience with him?



P.S. As I mentioned in the other thread, kudos to Skodt for the recommendation.


----------



## popsprocket (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, I read Mistborn 1 and 2, but exams came up and I never ended up going back to read the third book. I'd have to start from the beginning. And, actually, I'd agree with what you said about the characters. None of them are particularly compelling but I'm not quite sure what the issue is, since the story over all doesn't suffer for it.

I've read all of Wheel of Time (three times) the last three books of which Sanderson (co)wrote after the original author passed away. Before Sanderson took over the series had begun to drag and he was the perfect writer to wrap things up with a bang.

I've also read Way of Kings. It's one of those books. It's long and meandering and relatively slow, but I loved it and I especially loved how Kaladin's arc ended. I wouldn't have even bothered picking up something like that if it was from an author that I didn't know, but I know Sanderson will be able to make it fantastic. Whether or not it will ever rise to the greatness of Wheel of Time will be a matter to be decided after seeing the next few books, but it's certainly going to be epic in scale and conflict.

It's probably not an exaggeration to say that GRRM aside, Sanderson is going to lay the groundwork for how fantasy and scifi fiction will look for the next ~10 years (that's about how long fantasy trends last, right?).


----------



## Gyarachu (Nov 24, 2013)

> None of them are particularly compelling but I'm not quite sure what the issue is, since the story over all doesn't suffer for it.



Agreed. It was actually a nice change to not be so invested in the characters, it's almost like it left me with more liberty to get sucked into the story.

And how about that Kelsier vs. Inquisitor scene, if you remember it? Mr. Sanderson definitely knows how to write intensity, to say the very least. I think I must have read that whole part three times before moving on.



> It's long and meandering and relatively slow



I read the first couple of books in the Wheel of Time when I was a bit younger, and I started to go back and reread from the beginning several months ago, but quickly realized I didn't have the strength to keep it from interfering with my academics, so I put it down for the time being. But I absolutely _love_ the slow pacing, so I think I should enjoy _The Way of Kings,_ as long as you aren't lying to me for some inexplicable reason, but then I'd still enjoy it anyway I would think. 



> It's probably not an exaggeration to say that GRRM aside, Sanderson is going to lay the groundwork for how fantasy and scifi fiction will look for the next ~10 years (that's about how long fantasy trends last, right?).



Oh for sure, he is gaining a very large following very quickly, and it doesn't hurt that he is churning out books at an inhuman pace. Hopefully pop-culture acceleration doesn't leave him behind too soon, haha!

Unfortunately, I think I got on the Sand-wagon (ugh... my own stupid term originating right this second :hopelessness a little too late to be able to go hipster and claim "I read him before he got famous!" but if his trendsetting wears out at least I'll be able to make good use of the "Back in my day..." rant.


Oh and by the way, I would totally recommend reading the third. Sazed (one of characters I really found interesting, along with the Lord Ruler) and Spook have some pretty cool screen time.


----------



## escorial (Nov 24, 2013)

never heard of him...but I love that feeling when author you discover speaks to you and you so look forward to the next book...enjoy


----------

